# Puerta Viejo Mystery Frog



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello,
I almost forgot about this until I looked a little closer at this photo. This is a cropped version of my original photograph. It was taken in Puerta Viejo, Costa Rica last fall. 
The frog in the photo is no more than 5mm in length. 
Any ideas of what it may be.
Thanks,


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks more like a toad


----------



## LoganR (Oct 25, 2013)

Could it be a type of _Eleutherodactylus_?


----------



## tylototriton (Oct 10, 2008)

So I was initially thinking Tungara, but after blowing up that image, i'm now thinking juvenile Bufo. Maybe Bufo coniferus.


----------



## Colin C (Jun 27, 2011)

tylototriton said:


> So I was initially thinking Tungara, but after blowing up that image, i'm now thinking juvenile Bufo. Maybe Bufo coniferus.


yes this to me looks like a juvenile Incilius coniferus, very common in that area.


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

Not to hijack, but I also found what I think is a baby toad in Costa Rica, specifically at the La Fortuna waterfall, and have no idea what it is.. about the size of a dime.

Safe to say, your photo is much better than my point and shoot.


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

tylototriton said:


> So I was initially thinking Tungara, but after blowing up that image, i'm now thinking juvenile Bufo. Maybe Bufo coniferus.


After Googling Bufo coniferus juvenile I saw one photo that looks like it could be the same. How amazing are tiny toads? They have the same colors of PDFs in the area. Coincidence? Hmmm?



rollinkansas said:


> Not to hijack, but I also found what I think is a baby toad in Costa Rica, specifically at the La Fortuna waterfall, and have no idea what it is.. about the size of a dime.
> 
> Safe to say, your photo is much better than my point and shoot.


No worries. I have my answer, the more the merrier now. Bring on the juvenile toads!

MODERATORS: If you see fit to alter the title of this thread to encourage further discussion of juvenile toads in central America, please do so.

Photo taken with a Nikon AW110 (point & shoot).


----------

